# Master Knitter Program



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

I just recently heard about the Master Hand Knitting Program offered by The Knitting Guild Association and decided to try to accomplish that. On the internet it says that there are 350 people who have completed the entire program, which takes up to 4-1/2 years and is done independently (there are no classes, but you study and learn and knit swatches and mail them in to be graded). They allow one year for Level 1, which is what I am working on now. I love to knit so I decided, that would feel good to become a Master Knitter! Have any members of this already completed the program?


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

That's interesting. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Read this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-485445-1.html

Mike has some beautiful patterns for sale as well. You can see his work on Ravelry.


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

You’re welcome! Info is at tkga.org online. I’m living alone (widowed almost 4 years ago, three daughters all gone on to their grown-up lives) so I knit quite a bit especially in the evenings and I think it is worth my time to try to do this.


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you so much, I checked out Mike’s posts about the program and now I do feel quite unworthy but I have known all along that it is going to be challenging, which is the point. I know that I will learn a lot even though I have been knitting for nearly 57 years and have done a lot of it!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It is sort of like how the climber must view Mt Everest! A huge accomplishment that takes dedication and hard work + lots of discipline. Go for it!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Bsktlover said:


> I just recently heard about the Master Hand Knitting Program offered by The Knitting Guild Association and decided to try to accomplish that. On the internet it says that there are 350 people who have completed the entire program, which takes up to 4-1/2 years and is done independently (there are no classes, but you study and learn and knit swatches and mail them in to be graded). They allow one year for Level 1, which is what I am working on now. I love to knit so I decided, that would feel good to become a Master Knitter! Have any members of this already completed the program?


I have almost completed level 1 but stalled because of surgery. It is an excellent program. Due to my later years in life (82) I have canceled. I prefer the smaller classes. They have many smaller offerings which I have done. You can't beat the price for "hands on" class. I am currently working on "Professional Finishing Techniques". Other classes have been,"Basics, Basics" and "Taming Tension".

I encourage you to join. The fact that expert knitters evaluate your swatches and make recommendations is so helpful. I can do it at my own speed. The teachers are gentle, kind and encouraging. My knitting knowledge has increased.

Do you belong to Ravelry? If so many knitters are involved in the Master's program and they have their own group, "TKGA". You can learn a lot there and interact with others who are doing the same thing.


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh, thank you, AKnitWit, for this encouragement and for letting me know about the group on Ravelry. Yes, I am a member of Ravelry and love it! The classes you have been attending - are those online or local where you are living?


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Bsktlover said:


> Oh, thank you, AKnitWit, for this encouragement and for letting me know about the group on Ravelry. Yes, I am a member of Ravelry and love it! The classes you have been attending - are those online or local where you are living?


The classes are offered by TKGA where you find info about the Masters Program.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know one lady who is doing this and is stalled in the lace section. But, she said it is fun!


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, that is where I found out about the program but I was just looking for that info and for how to sign up and didn’t realize there are classes! I will go check it out!  Thanks!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, we learn more each day !!!!!



Bsktlover said:


> I just recently heard about the Master Hand Knitting Program offered by The Knitting Guild Association and decided to try to accomplish that. On the internet it says that there are 350 people who have completed the entire program, which takes up to 4-1/2 years and is done independently (there are no classes, but you study and learn and knit swatches and mail them in to be graded). They allow one year for Level 1, which is what I am working on now. I love to knit so I decided, that would feel good to become a Master Knitter! Have any members of this already completed the program?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have thought of for the challenge not with the plan to ever complete it.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been a member of TKGA for more than 20 years, but have not taken any of the classes yet something always seems to get in the way, I think that I will try this year to become a Master Knitter. Good Luck on your classes.


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. So far it’s been fun and interesting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Good for you! Wishing you the best of success.


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

My interest has been captured


----------

